# Lensbaby Inspires New Audiences With the Fun and Accessible Sol 45



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 7, 2018)

> A tool to inspire. A tool to be bold. A tool to build memories.
> *Portland, OR (August 7th)* – Lensbaby—makers of award-winning creative effects lenses, optics and accessories—announces the launch of their most playful and accessible lens yet, the Sol 45.
> *Preorder the Lensbaby Sol Lenses at Adorama*
> “Sol 45 opens up a new creative experience for those who want to dip their toes in the Lensbaby pool,” said Craig Strong Lensbaby Co-Founder and CCO. “Sol inspires visual artists to find new and fun ways to see their world by creating unique images in camera – no filters needed.”
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 7, 2018)

Web page here:
https://sol.lensbaby.com/

Fascinated by these 'bokeh blades'. It appears to be a permanently affixed bokeh stencil you can hinge in/out of the FOV or rotate around in the FOV as desired:




I've actually been curious to dabble with this for fun by placing bokeh templates in front of a lens, but my chosen large aperture 50 prime (ahem) is externally focusing and tends to not play nicely with things draped over the front of the lens as a result. It's also a piecy, craft-y and somewhat imperfect lens hack that lends itself to painful realities and limitations. I'm still waiting for a manufacturer to make bokeh template shooting secure, dead-center located, fast, and customizable. 

This Sol is not what I am looking for, but it implies that it might arrive before too long.

- A


----------

